# Hitachi LE24H307



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

Purchased in March, 2014.
Installed RV trailer, which has not moved since installation.
On first installation, it accepted a signal from a DVD player.
Did not ever get a signal from the TV antenna.

It sat unused for about 6 weeks.

Today I tried it and it will not stay turned on.
It turns itself off in about a minute.

It will respond to the remote or the buttons on the back.
Cannot get the "menu" or the "input" screen.
Cannot select a channel. Screen stays black until it shuts off.

What to do ?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If it is still under warranty, contact the seller.

BG


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree. Assuming it was new, it should have at least a 1yr warranty. 

In any event, there is hardware failure. Either the circuit board(s) or power supply.


----------

